# Volkswagen Fuel Additive - How to Use



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

My tig hit 20K, so picked up the fuel additive from my dealer yesterday as part of my maintenance and in typical VW fashion, there are no instructions on the bottle. Anyonee use this stuff and if so, HOW? Just dump the whole bottle into an empty tank, fill and go? 

https://www.eeuroparts.com/Parts/81...t=81471 | VW Fuel Additive G001780M3 | $19.53


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yes, dump in tank, fill up and drive

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Didn’t even know VW made this, I always grabbed BG 44K and would add every 20K or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

I haven't used an additive of any sort in 40+ years of owning cars. Never had the need.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

fuel additive in a direct injection engine is a total waste of money. As opposed to a traditional port injection system, the fuel never touches the back of the valves. Cleaners serve no purpose because they never are given the chance to clean the valves.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Didn’t even know VW made this, I always grabbed BG 44K and would add every 20K or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use the same, the dealership I use even sells it.


----------

